# Colorful Tropical Bugs



## orionmystery (Aug 17, 2014)

ID requested. Thanks. Strikingly beautiful shield bug. I spotted it as soon as I looked up on the underside of leaves. Selangor, Malaysia.


ID? Scutelleridae IMG_3046 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A walking leaf! What an amazing insect! Possibly an adult female Phyllium bioculatum. But for a more accurate ID, photos of eggs and the male would be needed too - ID via Bruno Kneubuhler. 


Phyllium bioculatum IMG_3072 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Molting in progress. Do not disturb. A male Conehead Katydid (Macroxiphus sumatranus), Selangor, Malaysia. 


Macroxiphus sumatranus IMG_3188 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Green green! Yellow? Who's there?
A green and yellow  bug (Urostylididae - Urolabida sp. ID credit: John Horstman, Philippe Magnien, Ashish Nimkar ) Selangor, Malaysia.


Urolabida sp. IMG_3137 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A really cool Late Instar Leaf-footed bug nymph, Prionolomia sp., Coreidae. Selangor, Malaysia. ID credit: John Horstman.


Prionolomia sp. IMG_2887 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Prionolomia sp. IMG_2894 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Super skittish tiger beetle. Therates sp., possibly Therates dimidiatus ssp. wallacei Thomson, 1857 - Hideo Akiyama(?). Took off after just one shot. Selangor, Malaysia.


Therates dimidiatus IMG_2831 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Cool jungle roach, Catara minor, with ootheca. Sabah (Borneo). 


Catara minor IMG_1880 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 17, 2014)

The colors on that first bug are really cool.  I mean I hate bugs but that one is pretty.  As always your photos are very cool and also as always, I'm glad I don't have most of those critters in my neck of the woods (or desert as it is).


----------



## greybeard (Aug 17, 2014)

gorgeous


----------



## annamaria (Aug 17, 2014)

Really great set.  Fav are one and two.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 18, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> The colors on that first bug are really cool.  I mean I hate bugs but that one is pretty.  As always your photos are very cool and also as always, I'm glad I don't have most of those critters in my neck of the woods (or desert as it is).





greybeard said:


> gorgeous





spanishgirleyes said:


> Really great set.  Fav are one and two.



Thanks for the comments, wyogirl, greybeard, and spanishgirleyes. Much appreciated.


----------



## xaviersaintcyr (Aug 18, 2014)

Really cool, 
the one immitating the leaves is very impressive


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 18, 2014)

xaviersaintcyr said:


> Really cool,
> the one immitating the leaves is very impressive



Thanks, xaviersaintcyr. Love that leaf insect too.


----------

